

Increase conversion rate by making your site ugly. . . - aresant
http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/increase-your-conversion-rate-by-making-your-site-uglier/3

======
KellieT
Interesting. I don't think it's so much making the site ugly as keeping it
simple, though.

